# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Can I make a new thread?

## schauerlich

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240805

That thread is full of drama, and not worth salvaging. However, I am requesting permission to make a new thread with the same general idea, but without all of the stupidity. I started this thread to be lighthearted and fun, and when I saw that the thread was moved to Recurring Discussions, I reported the OP and asked for whoever moved it to explain their reasoning to me in a PM in order to keep it out of the thread. Kiwi chose to respond in the thread, and that's where it got out of hand.

Really, this whole thing is quite overblown, and I'd just like to get a clean start with a fun idea for a thread I had. If it makes you guys feel better, I'll wait a day to post it again so that things have a chance to cool down.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I happy for one to be opened Cafe games. It is not a thread for the Cafe in general

----------


## schauerlich

> I happy for one to be opened Cafe games. It is not a thread for the Cafe in general


If you don't mind, I'd rather another admin take a look at this. I believe it is forum policy for the staff member involved in the conflict to recuse themselves from the discussion.

Also: I explain my reasoning for putting the thread in the Cafe here.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I ask another Forum Council member look at this . I am tired of the games played by visitors from a certain other Forum.

I believe the original thread was started for the purpose of mischief.

----------


## schauerlich

> I ask another Forum Council member look at this . I am tired of the games played by visitors from a certain other Forum.


I'll ignore that slight for a moment to point out that I have been posting at UF long before that other forum ever existed. I was an avid Backyard poster while that existed, and I still help out in the support section on occasion. I don't see what other forums I post at have anything to do with this.





> I believe the original thread was started for the purpose of mischief.


Well, it wasn't. Sorry.

----------


## KiwiNZ

As we have said a thousand times or more. UF is a support (official support) for Ubuntu.

There is thousands of forums on the Web to play games.

----------


## schauerlich

> There is thousands of forums on the Web to play games.


Not with this community. I wanted to talk with people that I know here, or get in a conversation with someone I'd seen around but never talked to before. It's a social thing.

Anyways, I'd like to hear the rest of the FC's opinion, as I asked in my second post. Thank you.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1240805
> 
> That thread is full of drama, and not worth salvaging. However, I am requesting permission to make a new thread with the same general idea, but without all of the stupidity. I started this thread to be lighthearted and fun, and when I saw that the thread was moved to Recurring Discussions, I reported the OP and asked for whoever moved it to explain their reasoning to me in a PM in order to keep it out of the thread. Kiwi chose to respond in the thread, and that's where it got out of hand.
> 
> Really, this whole thing is quite overblown, and I'd just like to get a clean start with a fun idea for a thread I had. If it makes you guys feel better, I'll wait a day to post it again so that things have a chance to cool down.


Lets get this thread back on topic.

@EDavidBurg I would be willing to offer jailing of the original thread, as well as many of the posts here in the resolution center, and allowing you to start a new thread. I believe jailing the original thread and jailing the posts is probably the best way to bring the drama to a close.

I making this offer I think it is fair to say you bear some responsibility for the events as they unfolded.

http://linsux.org/index.php/topic,1915.0.html

The length of your membership on this forum or any other forum is irrelevant. It is clear your intention is to cause disruption on these forums.

On these forums you are bound by the code of conduct, no matter how long you have been a member or what other forums you participate in. Insulting the staff and leveling accusations of abuse of power is inappropriate is out of proportion to such a trivial event such as moving your original thread to Recurring Discussions.

So I think the real question is are you capable of a new start ?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I jailed the original thread. As far as i am concerned you can start anew , the drama factor is up to you.

----------


## matthew

> I making this offer I think it is fair to say you bear some responsibility for the events as they unfolded.
> 
> http://linsux.org/index.php/topic,1915.0.html
> 
> The length of your membership on this forum or any other forum is irrelevant. It is clear your intention is to cause disruption on these forums.
> 
> On these forums you are bound by the code of conduct, no matter how long you have been a member or what other forums you participate in. Insulting the staff and leveling accusations of abuse of power is inappropriate is out of proportion to such a trivial event such as moving your original thread to Recurring Discussions.


Agreed with all. 

It's time to make a choice: behave on this forum in accordance with the user agreement you signed off on when you joined, or choose not to participate. I would gently, but firmly say the same thing to all your linsux friends as well. Play silly, immature games somewhere else. We aren't interested in adolescent drama.

Next time you or any others from there start silliness here, I will issue a ban the moment I see it.

----------


## schauerlich

> @EDavidBurg I would be willing to offer jailing of the original thread, as well as many of the posts here in the resolution center, and allowing you to start a new thread. I believe jailing the original thread and jailing the posts is probably the best way to bring the drama to a close.


I agree. Thank you.




> The length of your membership on this forum or any other forum is irrelevant. It is clear your intention is to cause disruption on these forums.


People keep saying that, and I really don't know why. Why do you think I am just here to cause "mischief" or "disruption"?




> On these forums you are bound by the code of conduct, no matter how long you have been a member or what other forums you participate in. Insulting the staff and leveling accusations of abuse of power is inappropriate is out of proportion to such a trivial event such as moving your original thread to Recurring Discussions.


You'll note that I did none of those things. Those were other posters, and I did nothing to encourage their posts. I was asleep when most of it was posted.


These issues aside, I'd like to thank you once again for allowing me to start a new thread, as that was the point of this discussion.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

You are welcome. You are judged by your posts on these forums. The rules and expectations are outlined in the Code of conduct.

----------

